# Where can I buy 'Cold packs'?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Like the title says, I'm looking to buy some cold packs to ship stuff across the country. Any ideas where I can get them, preferably in singles? Thanks.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

most companies us water and just freeze it. but it only lasts upto 24 hours. what are you shipping??


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Just a small piece of soft coral.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can double bag the coral, then bag it in another bag with some ice - should ship fine. Probably don't need to do that if you use a cooler though


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm cringing at the extra weight now... Are cold packs really necessary in Canada? Yes, I know it's summer but it's not like we're in Florida...


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

try dollarama stores for clod packs.
dp


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*cold pack*

what about a styrofoam container u can prob go to the lfs and ask them for one 
and instead of ice maybe go get some dry ice 
just a thought 
tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I would stay away from dry ice, it brings the temp down too much...plus I would worry about the excess CO2 in the container...plus, they are not much lighter than ice

I do agree with a small styro box (if you need a small one, let me know as we get a lot of of shipments that come in small boxes) with a dollar store ice pack.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Hitch,

What are the dimensions of your small styro boxes? Thanks!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ok I just picked 6 random boxes and here are their dimensions: (both external and internal dimensions are given, and all dimensions are in inches)

*in no particular order*

1)
External: 
L--11 7/8
W--8 4/8
H--9 4/8

Internal:
L--10
W--7 4/8
H--7 4/8

2) 
External:
L--8 5/8
W--8
H--7 4/8

Internal:
L--6
W--5 4/8
H-- 4 4/8

3)
External:
L--10 7/8
W--8 7/8
H--11 7/8

Internal:
H--8 1/8
W--6 1/8
H--9

4)
External:
L--8
W--6 4/8
H--5

Internal:
L--6
W--4 4/8
H--3

5) 
External:
L--10 3/4
W--8 3/4
H--7 3/4

Internal:
L--8
W--6
H--4 2/8

6)
External:
L--11 7/8
W--8
H--9 1/8

Internal:
L--9
W--4 6/8
H--6 4/8

These measurements are not perfectly accurate as some of the boxes have rounded edges.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

HOly F***ing shit! That's alot of work typing that up man. Thanks!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol...I apparently had too much time this morning..lol


----------

